

Ask HN: Which is highest up-voted submission on Hacker News? - nexneo

I hope its not steve job's flash thoughts.
======
conanite
Currently, A New Approach To China, 1125 points. See
<http://top.searchyc.com/submissions_by_points>

~~~
nexneo
Thanks, wasn't aware. Seems like list not realtime.

~~~
_delirium
There's a real-time one at <http://news.ycombinator.com/best>, but it seems to
only include stories from the past week or so.

------
adelevie
700+ votes is ridiculous.

But compare those 700 votes on a single post to all the votes for posts
calling Steve Jobs a crazy loon for the iPhone SDK TOS fiasco.

------
rlpb
As HN is (presumably) growing, you'd need to normalise this figure using the
number of unique visitors at the time the submission was made or something.

